# New Gore Canyon Video



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is my new edit of our Gore canyon run from last year. Not the cleanest of runs but it was an adventure. Trolls, lets have it!

https://youtu.be/DXCgAZHbI1Q


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Someone needs to have the t-grip talk.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Fun video!
Nice work.


----------



## Hooter (May 29, 2016)

almortal said:


> Someone needs to have the t-grip talk.



Face hammer talk. 

Rad video! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

The paddles are for paddlinng FYI, y’all should try it &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Beater city


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

In the event of certain carnage square up and paddle, don't just hold the paddle.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

boat Rigging for paddlers and seat positions were awesome, I’m trying to figure how to set up a paddle raft.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Whose the band playing the song?


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

They are a Bluegrass band out of Denver called Oakhurst. I need to finish the closing credits and add their info.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

jspoon14 said:


> They are a Bluegrass band out of Denver called Oakhurst. I need to finish the closing credits and add their info.


Love Oakhurst! I've seen them a few times and I thought it sounded like them.


----------

